
Running Bash on Ubuntu on Windows[video] - dineshp2
https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2016/P488
======
aymenim
This feature is one thing i missed in windows and now i have no reason for not
working on windows 10. i use Mac OS X for work it is cool, but i miss the
windows shortcuts and navigations i am used to.

